# Do you know what it means to have a gel go Bonanza?



## icewolf08 (Apr 15, 2008)

The title says it all! If you have a guess please post it, if you know what it means, please hold off on posting! The Poll will be open for the next 60 days.


----------



## punktech (Apr 15, 2008)

is that the actual industry-wide term??? have i mentioned recently that i *LOVE* theatre terminology???


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 15, 2008)

I've never heard the term in 32 years of doing lighting, but I suspect I have the correct guess.


----------



## soundman (Apr 15, 2008)

I have never heard anyone say it but I'm sure I know the answer.


----------



## len (Apr 15, 2008)

Those of us of a certain age could figure it out even if we'd never used a gel. Or those of us who watch old tv shows.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 15, 2008)

I have to confess that I don't have a clue, but I'm sure interested in finding out as it just seems too neat a phrase to not be able to use. 

I'm of the age, Len, and watched "Bonanza" - heck, we lived just down from the Poderosa Ranch for awhile, but I am totally clueless on this... PM me?

Char5lie


----------



## kiilljoy (Apr 15, 2008)

I can tell you that merely going to the ranch hasn't helped me a bit.


----------



## Footer (Apr 15, 2008)

Never heard of it, but it makes sense... Now I have that song stuck in my head


----------



## Logos (Apr 16, 2008)

I voted No and then had an epiphany.

Never heard it before but will certainly use it now.


----------



## porkchop (Apr 16, 2008)

I was there when the conversation took place, so I'm cheating, but I'm a little young to have ever guessed.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 16, 2008)

Never heard the term before, but it only took a few seconds to figure it out. (I was also a huge fan of old westerns when I was a kid.) 

Is this a term that people actually use or is it something you and the Porkchop made up late one night?


----------



## Marius (Apr 16, 2008)

I've never heard the term, but since it's not even 5:30am, and I'm only half way through my first cup of little joe(get it?) I'm not that embarrased to say it took a few minutes for me to figure it out, but I've got it now. I'll have to remember that.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 16, 2008)

Marius said:


> I've never heard the term, but since it's not even 5:30am, and I'm only half way through my first cup of little joe(get it?) I'm not that embarrased to say it took a few minutes for me to figure it out, but I've got it now. I'll have to remember that.



Little joe - would that be an espresso (small and tightly wound up)?

Now that someone has explained it to me...sigh...yes, we have had a gel do a bonanza. That's the glory of working with college kids...shutters? what shutters?


Char5lie


----------



## porkchop (Apr 16, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Never heard the term before, but it only took a few seconds to figure it out. (I was also a huge fan of old westerns when I was a kid.)
> Is this a term that people actually use or is it something you and the Porkchop made up late one night?



Actually it was a term that came with someone we're working with. So no we didn't make it up. And actually to think about it it wasn't even that late.

EDIT: Oh and Spikesgirl I think my favorite college tech story I've heard and thankfully never actually seen is "Well when we turned it on no light came out but after a while there started to be some like so we just left it on cause more and more came out." What's the do burn holes in the shutter. I didn't know you could actually do that, but I guess it makes sense.


----------



## Kelite (Apr 18, 2008)

<and I'm only half way through my first cup of little joe(get it?)>

arf arf arf- nice one Marius!


----------



## Pip (Apr 20, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> That's the glory of working with college kids...shutters? what shutters?
> Char5lie



HEY NOW!! I take offense to that!! (not really lol)
That would be the glory of working with theatre ed majors doing their electrics shop IP...

Anyway, I think I have a guess, but I'm far too young to really know if my guess has anything to do with whatever this phrase is referencing lol

(I can't wait for the day where the young kids will wonder what us old geezers are talking about when we reference Futurama and Family Guy LOL)


----------



## mnfreelancer (Apr 20, 2008)

Pip said:


> (I can't wait for the day where the young kids will wonder what us old geezers are talking about when we reference Futurama and Family Guy LOL)



Futurama is already beginning to be lost on some of the youngins...maybe the latest round of episode plays on Comedy Central will bring it back in to the mainstream a bit...


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 21, 2008)

Pip said:


> HEY NOW!! I take offense to that!! (not really lol)
> That would be the glory of working with theatre ed majors doing their electrics shop IP...
> Anyway, I think I have a guess, but I'm far too young to really know if my guess has anything to do with whatever this phrase is referencing lol
> (I can't wait for the day where the young kids will wonder what us old geezers are talking about when we reference Futurama and Family Guy LOL)



Soooo, I'm an 'old geezer', am I? Couldn't resist - sorry

Naw, Pip, old is when you talk about "Your Show of Shows" and people your own age look at you like you're crazy. 

The shutters comment would be directed to the first year tech students, most of whom have only done acting to that point. Usually the second years know better than that...usually.

Char5lie


----------



## Grog12 (Apr 21, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> Soooo, I'm an 'old geezer', am I? Couldn't resist - sorry
> Naw, Pip, old is when you talk about "Your Show of Shows" and people your own age look at you like you're crazy.
> The shutters comment would be directed to the first year tech students, most of whom have only done acting to that point. Usually the second years know better than that...usually.
> Char5lie


I have first year grad students I have to slap around about shutters...its painful.


----------



## audioslavematt (Apr 23, 2008)

Never heard that before, but it's flacking brilliant. I'm only 18, but my gramps was a big western fan and I used to sit and watch reruns with him for hours.


----------



## punktech (Apr 24, 2008)

when do we find out the meaning?


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 24, 2008)

After June 14, I would imagine. Or PM me and I'll tell you


----------



## ship (Apr 24, 2008)

Think I have it, used to be some stake houses with that name I remember or a name really really similar to that back in the 1970's if I remember correctly. Could be a TV commercial way back than associated with it if not the effects of branding... my that's an old term if accurate and one that did not spread all over the place. First time I heard of it but its very similar to spectacular in a descriptive name for what happened if correct. Will be good to know the answer to this question out of curiosity - good one.

If accurate, yup just had some this week. Spent all that time in making gel frame clips that would mount directly to the lamp on some MR-16 / E-26 100w lamps and they urr, didn't work out so well even with UV lenses in front, instead its either the $8.60 each glass filters not available in primary for light colors & are only rated for 50 Watts or the $30.55 dichroic filters also only rated for 50 Watts that are primary color and would be cool but still glass and could break catestropically.


----------



## punktech (Apr 25, 2008)

oh, i get it now...


----------



## Kelite (Apr 25, 2008)

ship said:


> ...... instead its either the $8.60 each glass filters not available in primary for light colors & are only rated for 50 Watts or the $30.55 dichroic filters also only rated for 50 Watts that are primary color and would be cool but still glass and could break catestropically.




Wow- $30.55 dichroic filters @ 2.0 inches round? Why so expen$ive?


----------



## ship (Apr 28, 2008)

Because its what the manufacturer and distributer can charge for them stupid... Joking of course. Should I wish I'm sure I could go thru work in getting our normal dichroic supplier to knock out some possibly or not cheaper, or even some of my specilized glass suppliers to do so. I was doing the simple from Juno - a architectural supplier that stocks them and in theory has them in bulk in theory also cheap, and given its work and not end user persay (given markup also presented as customer cost not employee cost,) I posted pricing as something to consider - colored verses dichroic glass filters for situations when a normal gel won't work. 

Got my first two of three lenses in today - they are cool. Why I didn't get all three immediately... no idea of that or when they might come.

Still in not attempting to break up the conversation, I think going Bananza is very related to why in this situation I went glass as opposed to gel.


----------



## icewolf08 (May 24, 2008)

Right, so now that everyone has lost interest in this thread, watch this, 

and you will have the answer as to where the term comes from. You need only watch about the first 10 seconds.


----------



## derekleffew (May 24, 2008)

Ah, memories. Why is everything in shades of gray? Where's the color?

I don't get it. According to Rosco, 
Rosco utilizes a select form of polycarbonate that is flame retardant to meet the most stringent International standards for fire safety.

Modern Color/Diffusion Media may melt, but it will not sustain a flame.


----------

